# [OFF-sondage] Combien de temps tiendra-t-il?

## kwenspc

Oui il a rechuté... dapsaille est donc parti vers autre que Gentoo. 

XP, Vista, Mac OS, MultiDeskOS? Que nenni! 

Non il reste sous Linux, tout de même. Il part donc sur Kubuntu:  *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Merci mais je préferais kmilo (kde 3 )
> 
> mais bon le hic est plié .... coup de tête = kubuntu ou la bizarrement ca fonctionne .. y compris le hotplug Esata
> 
> (vous z'inquiétez pas c'est chronique diront certains   )

 

source: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-715601.html

VOilà, il a décider de nous faire encore marcher. Allez dapsaille, dis nous: t'as installer kubuntu dans une VM ou bien en dual boot avec Gentoo c'est ça?  :Wink: 

 Bon si les modos trouvent se sondage nul et non-avenue et bien à ma defence je dirais: c'est vendredi, c'est permis! (et oui je m'ennui un peu, aussi)

----------

## xaviermiller

a voté  :Razz: 

----------

## Oupsman

A voté

----------

## nonas

Il faudrait mener une étude sur les durées de ses rechutes successives pour savoir si elles augmentent ou le contraire.  :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

Mheuu .. maisss ..

 Je suis encore la .. suis pas loin je surveille le bouzin   :Laughing: 

même que je "fréquente" le chan irc de kub ... c'est pas triste

----------

## loopx

Moi j'ai migré mon portable sur Kubuntu, il chauffe moins du coup   :Laughing:   (no compilation)

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

A voté également.

euh...Dites vous parlez kubuntu:

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> coup de tête = kubuntu ou la bizarrement ca fonctionne .. y compris le hotplug Esata

 

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Moi j'ai migré mon portable sur Kubuntu, il chauffe moins du coup  (no compilation)

 

............vous seriez pas en train, d'une quelconque façons, à nous pousser à migrer sous kubuntu, non   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed:   ?

----------

## bivittatus

*ubuntu, c'est la Harley du gentooiste ou quoi? On y passe quand on a décidé de lever le pied c'est ça?  :Laughing: 

----------

## nemo13

Periode de fête + arrivée Intel I7 + boulimie tendance Geek = 1 mois max   :Razz: 

A toute DAP ;

----------

## dapsaille

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Periode de fête + arrivée Intel I7 + boulimie tendance Geek = 1 mois max  
> 
> A toute DAP ;

 

tu as oublié les ssd à 220/s lecture et 200/s ecriture :p

----------

## El_Goretto

Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils vont faire toute la journée, les 4 Raptors en RAID0? Ils vont se bouffer le nez, c'est sûr!   :Shocked: 

Nan, mais bon, Kubuntu, c'est pas mal (des fois), faut pas abuser... Enfin sauf Adept, le package manager... Ballot çà.

nemo13 a une analyse pertinente, mais si on prend un peu plus en compte le contexte (budget de l'après fin d'année un peu étroit, sens du vent), et le temps que les microbugs bubuntu fassent leur effet ("mais ya rien dans ces repos!! elle st où la nouvelle version?!"), oh, 3 mois facile, s'il est patient ^^

----------

## Temet

Vu tout ce qui se dit de la dernière Kubuntu, même sur le planet KDE (que c'est une des pires distro jamais sortie) ... j'ai voté 1 mois.

Perso j'aurais misé sur OpenSuse pour du KDE  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Vu tout ce qui se dit de la dernière Kubuntu, même sur le planet KDE (que c'est une des pires distro jamais sortie) ... 

 

Ah, ben pour la 8.10 je ne sais pas, mais la 8.04 LTS sur le portable de travail, ça reste très utilisable en kde 3.5.

----------

## Temet

Vi, la 8.10, elle en prend plein la gueule (kubuntu, pas ubuntu).

----------

## dapsaille

bahh .. je me risque à dire que je la trouve excellente ....   :Confused: 

----------

## loopx

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> A voté également.
> 
> euh...Dites vous parlez kubuntu:
> ...

 

Bah, tu fais ce que tu veux, mais moi je garde Gentoo pour mon PC et pour mon serveur ... mais il est vrai que mon portable, la famille et mes potes et ma copine passeront sur Kubuntu au lieu de Gentoo (c'est beaucoup plus simple d'utilisation et de mise à niveau).

No comment, on va pas faire un débat  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Nan mais c'est vrai qu'on critique pas mal à ce sujet mais faut dire ce qui est: bouhbountou est une distro plutôt bien packagé (surtout - ou du moins en tout cas - côté desktop). C'est même ce qui fait son succès (et sûrement pas le très peu de contribution en retour, si si, et de loin hein), mais sans ça elle aurait jamais pu atteindre la place qu'elle a aujourd'hui alors même que le "marché" était serré (RH, suse, mandriva...)

Après le reste: philosophie, souplesse, ... moi ce que j'en dis c'est pas la panacée surtout quand on est dev et/ou qu'on souhaite avoir la main sur le moindre détail.

Bon dapsaille je charie un peu avec ce topic mais c'est l'occasion qui fait le larron, n'est ce pas?

Tu aurais choisis LFS, FreeBSD ou Debian (limite) j'aurait pas vraiment pu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## loopx

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Vu tout ce qui se dit de la dernière Kubuntu, même sur le planet KDE (que c'est une des pires distro jamais sortie) ... j'ai voté 1 mois.
> 
> Perso j'aurais misé sur OpenSuse pour du KDE 

 

C'est faut, Kubuntu et l'intégration de KDE4 fonctionne très bien. Je l'utilise depuis plusieurs semaines et c'est stable, tout fonctionne directement, le gestionaire de paquet et ces 25000 packet n'a rien à envier à Gentoo et encore moins à OpenSuse (que j'aime pas  :Very Happy: ).

Dire que Kubuntu est la pire des distro (je parle de la intrepid 8.10) c'est parler de ce que l'on ne connait pas  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> bahh .. je me risque à dire que je la trouve excellente ....  

 

C'est aussi mon avis  :Smile:    ILs ont fait d'énorme progrès .. ca se ressent  :Wink: 

----------

## VIKING

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum alors je ne connais pas bien dapsaille mais ca ne m'a pas empéché de voter 1 à 3 semaines :-P

Je connais ces deux distributions et je dois dire que l'orsqu'on goute à gentoo on a du mal a la quitter, encore plus une distrib. tel que *ubuntu.

Cela dit pour une utilisation très limitée genre 1/2 heure en live cd pour utiliser une fonction kikoulol qu'on ne veux pas compiler sur sa gentoo ces distributions sont pratique !

Concernant les packages c'est vrai qu'il y a ce qu'il faut, il manque juste le bon gestionnaire qui va avec ^^"

[c'est bon j'ai fini de raler]

----------

## jerep6

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Vu tout ce qui se dit de la dernière Kubuntu, même sur le planet KDE (que c'est une des pires distro jamais sortie) ... j'ai voté 1 mois.
> 
> Perso j'aurais misé sur OpenSuse pour du KDE  
> 
> C'est faut, Kubuntu et l'intégration de KDE4 fonctionne très bien. Je l'utilise depuis plusieurs semaines et c'est stable, tout fonctionne directement, le gestionaire de paquet et ces 25000 packet n'a rien à envier à Gentoo et encore moins à OpenSuse (que j'aime pas ).
> ...

 

Je suis assez d'accord avec Temet.

Adept est en version beta et possède quelques bugs sérieux. Obligé d'installer vlc en ligne de commande car la fonction recherche d'adept ne le trouvait pas.

Les paquets de traduction de kde sont un peu foireux. Moitié français moitié anglais.

La mise à niveau vers la 8.10 a complètement supprimé kde 3.5. J'aurais préféré que kde4 s'installe en parallèle. De se fait, je ne peux plus scanner avec Kooka (kde), je dois utiliser xsane (gnome) à la place.

Voilà, tout ça pour dire que j'ai connu mieux.

----------

## Temet

Je vous laisse matter par exemple ce poste d'une pure fan de Kubuntu : http://weblog.obso1337.org/2008/on-distributions-kubuntu-and-kde

... et surtout les commentaires du billet (c'est un blog KDE quand même... donc on s'attend plutôt à l'indulgence, pas du rentrage dans le lard comme ça).

Et pour jerep, matte le commentaire 21, il parle justement des traducs pourries sur Kubuntu, mais bonnes sous OpenSuse.

Kubuntu ne sera jamais que "Ubuntu, oui mais avec KDE" ...

----------

## sd44

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> le gestionaire de paquet et ces 25000 packet n'a rien à envier à Gentoo et encore moins à OpenSuse (que j'aime pas ).
> 
> 

 

mouais ... c'est pas dur avec 1 paquet pour le prog, 1 pour la source (quand y'en a), et des paquets pour les options etc ... je suis même étonné qu'il n'yen ai que 25 000 ...

----------

## loopx

 *sd44 wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   
> 
> le gestionaire de paquet et ces 25000 packet n'a rien à envier à Gentoo et encore moins à OpenSuse (que j'aime pas ).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Bah, un bête exemple :

```
serveur mediawiki # emerge emesene -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "emesene".

```

alors qu'il existe dans le depot d'ubuntu ...   :Razz: 

----------

## sd44

tu trouvera l'ebuild emesene sur bugzilla.

Tout les progs n'existe pas sur gentoo je te l'accorde mais entre portage, les overlays et les ebuild qui traine ici et la et la possibilité d'installer a la main, il y a quand meme de quoi s'occuper ...

----------

## dapsaille

 *sd44 wrote:*   

> tu trouvera l'ebuild emesene sur bugzilla.
> 
> Tout les progs n'existe pas sur gentoo je te l'accorde mais entre portage, les overlays et les ebuild qui traine ici et la et la possibilité d'installer a la main, il y a quand meme de quoi s'occuper ...

 

Oui . overlay ... bugzilla et autres joyeusetées .... je v eux un soft tout de suite maintenant pour passer du temps à l'utiliser .. non pas passer du temps pour le trouver   :Wink: 

----------

## sd44

bon je confirme, dapsaille est passé du coté obscur, bon bah je vote !

----------

## Mickael

a voté

----------

## gregool

moi j'ai voté 2 mois, le 1er mois on essaie de se passer de tout les avantages de gentoo, ça laisse un mois pour se lasser de tout les désavantages de Kubuntu  :Smile: 

bon j'ai pas essayé la version 8.10 en ce qui me concerne.

depuis je suis passé à Gentoo, j’y suis resté, tiens c'est bientot mon anniversaire des 1an sous Gentoo   :Laughing: 

ça fera que 2ans que j'utilise Linux, en fait c'est pas beaucoup.

au départ j'utilisais Debian, bon... si l'on considère que l'équilibre soit de rester immobile alors oui c'est stable.

je suis passé naturellement à Kubuntu parceque nettement plus up to date donc, et puis j'étais pro kde voir anti gnome, je détestais cette interface.

mais dès les 1ere version installées de Kubuntu soit la 6.06 je crois bien, je me suis aperçu que kubuntu était moins abouti que ubuntu, et moins bien documenté aussi.

Ce qui m’a fait passer a Gentoo c’est une rencontre avec un passionné de cette distrib, et l’envie d’apprendre le fonctionnement de Linux.

Et j’ai appris énormément en 1 an déjà.

Mais plus je lis les posts de Geekounet plus j’ai envie d’essayer de me mettre à FreeBSD, je suis très influençable en fait  :Smile: 

Donc pour revenir à nos mouton je pense que après 2 mois c’est no turning back ! on l’aura perdu définitivement…   :Sad: 

----------

## nico_calais

J'ai voté une à trois semaines. J'ai jamais pu tenir plus que deux semaines à chaque fois que je suis allé voir ailleurs.

----------

## titoucha

J'ai mis très longtemps, car il peu faire comme moi et trouver une distribution qui lui convienne mieux.

Moi j'ai changé après une plantée mémorable de paludis qui m'a tout foiré et en plus j'en avais un peu marre de tout compiler.

----------

## Oupsman

Moi j'ai décidé de donner une (nouvelle) chance à Debian : je suis en train de télécharger le cd d'installation par le réseau (x86_64)  pour mon portable.

----------

## VIKING

 *Quote:*   

> Moi j'ai décidé de donner une (nouvelle) chance à Debian : je suis en train de télécharger le cd d'installation par le réseau (x86_64) pour mon portable.

 

aille aille aille !! je te souhaite bon courage !!

la dernière fois que j'ai voulu installer une debian le *** de gestionnaire de packet a faillit me faire vomir . . .

Je lui avais demandé de m'installer des pilotes pour ma carte graphique, il n'a fait que désinstaller tout les packets déjà présent sur le disque ! XD

----------

## truc

Avec mon boulot j'ai pu découvrir un peu plus le monde Debian, et je dois dire que je ne fais pas spécialement de blocage... j'ai sérieusement hésité à me mettre sur une debian en perso. mais bon je n'ai pas encore sauté le pas:p

Ce qui me bloque encore c'est entre autre le format .deb. Ce que j'aime pour gentoo, c'est qu'un ebuild c'est un fichier texte. Tout est plus facile par la suite. C'est également pour ça que je pense que je m'épanouierais bien avec le système de port des BSDs...

Mais sinon, j'trouve que aptitude est vrament bien foutu, ne serait-ce que pour faire des trucs comme ça  *Quote:*   

> aptitude install pkg1- pkg2= pkg3&M

  j'trouve que c'est vraiment puissant!

Et sinon moi, j'ai mis 3 mois, car il faut au moins ça. J'ai fait près d'un an sans gentoo, et je ne suis revenu que parce que c'est le meilleur compromis entre ce que je veux, que j'ai trouvé.

----------

## Bapt

 *truc wrote:*   

> je pense que je m'épanouierais bien le système de port des BSDs... 

 

Ah  :Smile:  tu es sur la bonne voie reste plus qu'à le réaliser

----------

## kwenspc

Bon sang, moi qui pensait faire un topic pour empêcher dapsaille de tomber dans la dépravation et voilà que tout le monde se met à se débaucher les uns les autres pour allez ailleurs.

Désillusions... 

C'est si bien que ça freeBSD? serieux?

----------

## truc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   je pense que je m'épanouierais bien le système de port des BSDs...  
> 
> Ah  tu es sur la bonne voie reste plus qu'à le réaliser

 

Bah, ça s'est finalement déjà fait, mais mon lap est encore trop récent, des problèmes avec synaptics, et quelques autres 'gènes', j'y retournerai si je prends le temps. Mais après, c'est comme tout, ça ne prend pas plus de temps qu'autre chose quand tu connais déjà, mais quand tu débarques c'est un gros investissement.

C'est quand je réalise des trucs comme ça que je me dis, ouf, heureusement que je connais déjà linux, sinon, je doute que j'y passerais. C'est un trop gros investissement de temps que ce que je pourrais/voudrais faire pour le moment. Mais la vie est bien faite, j'ai commencer à geeker il y a quelques années déjà :p

Tout ça pour dire que je comprends un peu les changements de direction de certains quand à leur OS de choix...  :Smile: 

 :Smile: 

----------

## gregool

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Bon sang, moi qui pensait faire un topic pour empêcher dapsaille de tomber dans la dépravation et voilà que tout le monde se met à se débaucher les uns les autres pour allez ailleurs.
> 
> Désillusions... 
> 
> C'est si bien que ça freeBSD? serieux?

 

ahaha   :Very Happy:  c'est clair t'as mis le feu aux poudres

----------

## truc

J'étais en train de réaliser justement que plus qu'une faible proportion des forumeurs semblait encore vraiment utiliser gentoo  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *gregool wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ahaha   c'est clair t'as mis le feu aux poudres

 

Il faut croire, une sorte de DOW sans le vouloir.

Cela dit je lis les réponses avec interêt et non avec une sorte de "déni obscurantiste" de l'alternative  :Laughing: 

Gentoo/Linux c'est bien. Ok, mais il y a peut-être mieux.

Avant de devenir un vieux chnok têtu je crois que j'irais bien moi-même jeter un coup d'oeil aux autres systèmes (en dual boot ou via KVM tiens). Ne serait-ce que pour le métier (je travaille bien avec des serveurs sous bouhbountou... argl!). 

Cependant c'est en effet plus les BSD qui m'attirerait. Les autres distros Linux, moui... ça reste du Linux. Mis à part le gestionnaire de paquet je me suis pas senti devant un nouveau monde à explorer sous bouhbountou par exemple (plutôt à déplorer, oh oh hum... ). C'est sans doute parce que la partie système sous-jacente me passionne plus que quelques paquets bien integré sous un DM.

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *gregool wrote:*   
> 
> ahaha   c'est clair t'as mis le feu aux poudres 
> 
> Il faut croire, une sorte de DOW sans le vouloir.
> ...

 

Des serveurs sous ubuntu ???? BHOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU pendez le   :Wink: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Il y a des personnes tentés par les *BSD, je comprends fort bien la raison   :Smile:  ,

mais est ce que vous avez déjà testé le projet gentoo/freebsd ??

----------

## kwenspc

 :Laughing: 

N'empèche c'est vrai: ubuntu sur serveur ça pue (installe de base trop permissive, pas assez cloisonnée). Je préfère très nettement Debian (et leur howto pour sécuriser tout ça etc...)

----------

## Bapt

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> mais est ce que vous avez déjà testé le projet gentoo/freebsd ??

 

Oui et ça vaut vraiment pas un vrai freebsd.

Les ports c'est >>>>>>>> portage  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Moi je suis toujours sous Gentoo.

Chaque fois je râle sur certains trucs... mais quand je craque, j'installe une autre distro, pas forcément mauvaise... mais subir les dépendances, j'y arrive pas... alors je craque très très vite et je reviens au bercail ou je me sens bien  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Moi je suis toujours sous Gentoo.
> 
> Chaque fois je râle sur certains trucs... mais quand je craque, j'installe une autre distro, pas forcément mauvaise... mais subir les dépendances, j'y arrive pas... alors je craque très très vite et je reviens au bercail ou je me sens bien 

 

Non ??? il y as des gens qui font cela  ?   :Wink: 

----------

## lmarcini

Tout pareil que Temet... Effectivement, il  y a des choses qui me font râler sous Gentoo mais rien de comparable par rapport aux autres distros. Personnellement, j'aime bien mon nunux aux petits oignons avec uniquement ce qui me sert : dépendances abusives, passez votre chemin ! Idem pour les scripts d'init et autres dans tous les sens, je ne supporte pas. Bref, pour résumer, dans le monde Linux, je considère que Gentoo est la plus clean et la plus "kiss" des distros.

Sinon, concernant les autres distros :

- Ubuntu : très bon rapport "temps d'installation /efficacité "end user". Installé sur les postes de ma femme, de mon fiston et chez des copains n'ayant aucun rapport avec l'informatique, ça tourne. Et plutôt bien, d'ailleurs. Normal, c'est du Debian !

- Debian : infect en desktop (vous arrivez à gérer correctement une Sid ou une Lenny chez vous ?),  c'est un régal en serveur. Archi-stable, beaucoup de bonne doc (éparpillée).

- Fedora : joli, "hi-tech" mais un peu mou. RPM inside (-> exit Mandriva et OpenSuse).

- Arch : sympa au premier abord. Plus rapide à installer qu'une Gentoo mais parfois de très mauvaises surprises pour les mises à jour et des dépendances "bizarres". Et moins simple à dépatouiller en cas de problème.

Et pour rebondir sur le sujet BSD, j'ai une préférence pour Open : clean, kiss et sans concession ! 

Enfin, petit mot pour Dapsaille : as-tu essayé OS X ?

----------

## dapsaille

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Tout pareil que Temet... Effectivement, il  y a des choses qui me font râler sous Gentoo mais rien de comparable par rapport aux autres distros. Personnellement, j'aime bien mon nunux aux petits oignons avec uniquement ce qui me sert : dépendances abusives, passez votre chemin ! Idem pour les scripts d'init et autres dans tous les sens, je ne supporte pas. Bref, pour résumer, dans le monde Linux, je considère que Gentoo est la plus clean et la plus "kiss" des distros.
> 
> Sinon, concernant les autres distros :
> 
> - Ubuntu : très bon rapport "temps d'installation /efficacité "end user". Installé sur les postes de ma femme, de mon fiston et chez des copains n'ayant aucun rapport avec l'informatique, ça tourne. Et plutôt bien, d'ailleurs. Normal, c'est du Debian !
> ...

 

Yeps .. osX .. joli .. Unix ... mais bon qu'est ce que je me fait ch.er sur cet os :p

----------

## man in the hill

HI

La meilleur distro facile  user friendly à la portée de tout un chacun (que l'on peut proposer sans hésiter ... aux autres   :Laughing:  ...) qui gère bien les dépendances ( bien que j'avais des réticences par rapport au rpm ...) avec une console d'admin vraiment simple , une gestion du réseau exemplaire  que ce soit pour le bureau gnome ou kde  c'est mandriva.  Il ya longtemps que je suis deçu par la famille *ubuntu et je penchais volontier ma préférence pour opensuse mais aussi déçu et finalement j'ai réinstallé mandriva pour  ces personnes  et je l'ai adopté pour faire connaitre Gnu/Linux côté ordinateur de bureau  bien sûr.

Côté BSD, j'ai une petite préférence pour NetBSD pour sa philosophie, sa simplicité, son avance sur l'intégration de certains outils (xen par ex)   ...

----------

## titoucha

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Arch : sympa au premier abord. Plus rapide à installer qu'une Gentoo mais parfois de très mauvaises surprises pour les mises à jour et des dépendances "bizarres". Et moins simple à dépatouiller en cas de problème.
> 
> 

 

Je suis sous arch depuis plusieurs mois et je touche du bois je n'ai eu aucun problème lors des mises à jour, il faut juste pas utiliser le programmes dans testing.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *Kazuya wrote:*   mais est ce que vous avez déjà testé le projet gentoo/freebsd ?? 
> 
> Oui et ça vaut vraiment pas un vrai freebsd.
> 
> Les ports c'est >>>>>>>> portage 

 

+ 1000000000000000000000000000

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *Bapt wrote:*    *Kazuya wrote:*   mais est ce que vous avez déjà testé le projet gentoo/freebsd ?? 
> 
> Oui et ça vaut vraiment pas un vrai freebsd.
> 
> Les ports c'est >>>>>>>> portage  
> ...

 

Ouais enfin, y'a quand même un bémol pour ceux qui viennent du monde linux, et qui mettent tout plein d'espoir dans ce système de 'rêve':

Sur BSD, la démarcation entre la partie OS, et la partie pkg est, je trouve, beaucoup plus marquée. C'est plutôt un bon point en général, mais quand t'aimes bien titiller l'truc, j'trouve qu'un BSD est beaucoup plus opaque quand à la partie système. D'ailleurs on parle bien de BSD6, BSD7 et compagnie. (on n'a pas vraiment cette notion avec gentoo)

Je ne saurais trop l'expliquer plus, c'est surtout un ressenti... (ouais ouais je parle toujours d'informatique... tout est histoire de sensibilité...  :Laughing:  )

----------

## El_Goretto

Marrant çà, vous n'avez encore pas trouvé la solution ultime: Gentoo à la maison pour bibi, et triturage tests en séries d'autres distros/OS sur les bécanes des autres ^^ (portable boulot, machines d'admins, serveurs, etc...).

Ce qui m'amuse, c'est en effet l'évolution du forum (très multi culturel en fait, ça doit venir de notre meta-distribution commune de départ, forcément très versatile  :Smile: ). Dans pas longtemps, je suis sûr qu'il va y avoir un lien ou un citation du GCUsquad, je chronomètre... ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

De mon côté, j'ai trouvé l'OS ultime : "no-OS"  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> De mon côté, j'ai trouvé l'OS ultime : "no-OS" 

 

euh, j'suis pas sûr d'être assez sensible pour comprendre ce que tu veux dire?   :Confused: 

----------

## Temet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je suis sous arch depuis plusieurs mois et je touche du bois je n'ai eu aucun problème lors des mises à jour, il faut juste pas utiliser le programmes dans testing.

 

Et bah je te déconseille de regarder leurs scripts d'installation.

Le jour ou j'ai vu un script qui faisait des "cp" en série des fichiers au lieu de faire un "make install", j'ai frôlé l'arrêt cardiaque, j'ai corrigé le script... et dans les jours qui suivaient je la virais.

Elle est vraiment trop crade comme distro. A part ça, elle est très véloce... mais j'ai pas supporté les horreurs que j'ai vues dans les paquets.

----------

## truc

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Je suis sous arch depuis plusieurs mois et je touche du bois je n'ai eu aucun problème lors des mises à jour, il faut juste pas utiliser le programmes dans testing. 
> 
> Et bah je te déconseille de regarder leurs scripts d'installation.
> 
> Le jour ou j'ai vu un script qui faisait des "cp" en série des fichiers au lieu de faire un "make install", j'ai frôlé l'arrêt cardiaque, j'ai corrigé le script... et dans les jours qui suivaient je la virais.
> ...

 

J'suis semi d'accord, si tu n'utilise pas AUR, les scripts sont, pour ce que je m'en rappelle, nickels. Et si tu veux utiliser AUR, bah, tu ne dois pas le faire à l'arrache avec yaourt ou je ne sais plus quoi(jamais utilisé...) Tu regarde le PKGBUILD, et tu vois si oui ou non tu le sens  :Smile: . Le problème avec les pkg-mgr alternatifs c'est qu'ils automatisent certaines chose qui ne devrait pas forcément l'être, par exemple quand ils vont fouiller tout seul dans ÀUR alors que ils ne le devraient pas.

Après pour poursuivre l'idée des ebuild texte, je trouve que c'est bien sympa les PKGBUILD en texte, mais si tu dois te taper l'archive à faire à la main parce-que tu n'peux pas récuperer l'archive officielle pour diverses raisons, et bien ça pue. C'est pas pratique. Mais c'était une bonne tentative :p

----------

## Temet

Vi, voilà, c'était bien sur AUR.

Mais d'un côté, y avait plein de trucs dispos seulement sur AUR...

----------

## xaviermiller

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   De mon côté, j'ai trouvé l'OS ultime : "no-OS"  
> 
> euh, j'suis pas sûr d'être assez sensible pour comprendre ce que tu veux dire?  

 

PC éteint, pour faire autre chose   :Razz: 

----------

## dapsaille

Et après on ose me traiter de déserteur .....

 J'ai vos pseudos et viendrait installer Vista sous vos postes pour la peine   :Laughing: 

[MAVIE] Je vais faire une formation AIX au taff .. une corde de plus à mon arc ? :p [/MAVIE]

----------

## lmarcini

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [MAVIE] Je vais faire une formation AIX au taff .. une corde de plus à mon arc ? :p [/MAVIE]

 

La dernière fois que j'ai touché à ce truc, c'était en 1996 sur un Bull Escala...

----------

## nico_calais

J'ai 2 AIX au boulot, c'est parfois tendu du cul :p mais sinon ça bouge pas une oreille.

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*    *XavierMiller wrote:*   De mon côté, j'ai trouvé l'OS ultime : "no-OS"  
> 
> euh, j'suis pas sûr d'être assez sensible pour comprendre ce que tu veux dire?   
> 
> PC éteint, pour faire autre chose  

 

On voit ça...   :Razz: 

Ceci dit, ça fait parti d'un bon compromis tout ça  :Smile: 

(blague à part, t'as rédigé ce message depuis quoi? un cyber café? :p )

----------

## dapsaille

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> J'ai 2 AIX au boulot, c'est parfois tendu du cul :p mais sinon ça bouge pas une oreille.

 

 Moaruf à l'exploitation on est la quand ca bouge les 2 oreilles justement :p

docn suis pas rassuré avec l'ami smythmachinkekchosey :p

----------

## titoucha

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Vi, voilà, c'était bien sur AUR.
> 
> Mais d'un côté, y avait plein de trucs dispos seulement sur AUR...

 

Ce qui vient de AUR je vérifie lr PKGBUILD avant et je le modifie s'il ne me convient pas, c'est super facile.

Je me suis déjà fait un petit dépôt personnel d'une dizaine de softs qui n'étaient pas dans AUR ou qui n'était pas dans la bonne version.

Je trouve la modification ou la construction de PKGBUILD très facile.

----------

## truc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Vi, voilà, c'était bien sur AUR.
> 
> Mais d'un côté, y avait plein de trucs dispos seulement sur AUR... 
> 
> Ce qui vient de AUR je vérifie lr PKGBUILD avant et je le modifie s'il ne me convient pas, c'est super facile.
> ...

 

Effectivement, un PKGBUILD est simple,  mais si tu veux te faire un dépot proprement, en générant l'archive racontant à peu près tout ce qu'il y a dans ton dépot, alors c'est tout de suite plus pénible. notamment, quand tu veux enlever certains paquets, ou certaines version.

Je préfère la syntax des PKGBUILDs à celle des  ebuilds. car,  ces derniers ne sont pas franchement abordable facilement, avec toutes les fonctions prédéfinies(src_install &Cie), les eclasses et tout le tralala, bref. Par contre gérer un dépot avec des ebuild est plus sympa je trouve, qu'un dépot pour archlinux  :Smile: 

Voila, c'est juste à titre d'information pour ceux qui voudraient se lancer dans l'aventure.

----------

## nonas

Et SourceMage ? y'a des connaisseurs ?

----------

## meitnerium

 *sd44 wrote:*   

> tu trouvera l'ebuild emesene sur bugzilla.
> 
> Tout les progs n'existe pas sur gentoo je te l'accorde mais entre portage, les overlays et les ebuild qui traine ici et la et la possibilité d'installer a la main, il y a quand meme de quoi s'occuper ...

 

En même temps, il est possible d'installer a la main sur n'importe quel distribution de linux, et il existe des overlays aussi pour ubuntu.

----------

## titoucha

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Effectivement, un PKGBUILD est simple,  mais si tu veux te faire un dépot proprement, en générant l'archive racontant à peu près tout ce qu'il y a dans ton dépot, alors c'est tout de suite plus pénible. notamment, quand tu veux enlever certains paquets, ou certaines version.
> 
> Je préfère la syntax des PKGBUILDs à celle des  ebuilds. car,  ces derniers ne sont pas franchement abordable facilement, avec toutes les fonctions prédéfinies(src_install &Cie), les eclasses et tout le tralala, bref. Par contre gérer un dépot avec des ebuild est plus sympa je trouve, qu'un dépot pour archlinux 
> ...

 

Merci des précisions, pour mon cas je ne suis pas au stade de construire un dépôt local, il faut aussi dire je ne suis qu'a une petite dizaine de programmes compiler par moi et en plus je l'ai fait juste pour avoir la toute dernière version, j'aurais pu me contenter des versions fournies par Arch.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hier, j'ai essayé d'installer Windows XP Pro MCE SP3 sur mon Acer Aspire One boosté à 1,4GB de RAM.

3 heures d'attente avant d'avoir le premier boot de Windows, le driver graphique ne s'est pas installé (crash en 1/2h) et il a fallu 1h pour installer les pilotes du chipset.

Et rien ne tourne, c'est leeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnntt !!!!

Réinstallé la Gentoo : fdisk, mkfs.ext3, tar xjpvf, mount dev proc, chroot, grub-install, reboot

et ça boote en 20 secondes jusqu'à ma session XFCE !

Bref vive Linux  :Smile: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hier, j'ai essayé d'installer Windows XP Pro MCE SP3 sur mon Acer Aspire One boosté à 1,4GB de RAM.
> 
> 3 heures d'attente avant d'avoir le premier boot de Windows, le driver graphique ne s'est pas installé (crash en 1/2h) et il a fallu 1h pour installer les pilotes du chipset.
> 
> Et rien ne tourne, c'est leeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnntt !!!!
> ...

 

Lorsque je suis sur un windows maintenenant, j'ai le reflexe de vouloir changer de bureau virtuel avec mes raccourcis claviers habituels. Rien que là, ça m'ennerve  ^^

----------

## titoucha

J'evite d'aller sous windows je ne trouve plus tout mes petits trucs qui facilitent la vie sous linux et sa me tends assez vite.

----------

## dapsaille

J'ai tenté une funtoo .... arghh damned ...

 J'ai retenté Gentoo = trop looonggg et c'est quoi cette histoire en ãmd64 ou pour installer kde4 je dois installer kdekekchose avec sql qui veux pas ...

 Bref j'ai réinstallé ubuntu = houlaaa cet quoi ce paquet de programmes inutiles .. et les dépendances des .deb ... bref ..

 et la ... et la ... j'utilise Seven beta qui me réjouit fortement et dont j'espère que la rc et la finale seront du même accabit

(je pense même à acquérir une licence de ce machin propriéraire)

 et oui ... à force de taffer sous Unix j'ai un peu envie de me détendre le soir ^^

( si vous me cherchez je suis déja dehors hein )

----------

## xaviermiller

Ouais, Seven... !

C'est un VISTA Lite, bien bourré de DRM logiciels, il faudra que je ressorte l'article de SlashDot qui m'a refroidi plus que l'azote liquide.

Pour moi s'il faut Windows, ce sera encore XP pour de longues années...

Et Gentoo@Funtoo rulez (malgré la petite faille basée sur baselayout 2)

----------

## dapsaille

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Ouais, Seven... !
> 
> C'est un VISTA Lite, bien bourré de DRM logiciels, il faudra que je ressorte l'article de SlashDot qui m'a refroidi plus que l'azote liquide.
> 
> Pour moi s'il faut Windows, ce sera encore XP pour de longues années...
> ...

 

 Oui ... Mais ^^

 Pour jouer .... les drm je m'en coquillarde un peu en fait..

 J'attend toujours UT3 sous linux .... dommage j'y croyais et allait l'acheter tout comme le 2003/2004

----------

## geekounet

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Ouais, Seven... !
> 
> C'est un VISTA Lite, bien bourré de DRM logiciels, il faudra que je ressorte l'article de SlashDot qui m'a refroidi plus que l'azote liquide.
> 
> Pour moi s'il faut Windows, ce sera encore XP pour de longues années...
> ...

 

Oui mais... t'es au courant que ces DRM concernent aussi justement ces jeux auxquels tu comptes jouer ? Que tu ne pourras jouer à tel ou tel jeu seulement selon la volonté de MS ?

----------

## xaviermiller

ou pour une durée déterminée ?

----------

## dapsaille

Ha oui mince alors .. vite installons Xmoto, xbill et le must = Quake 4 ...

 Ton un peu sarcastique mais voila .. rien n'est tout noir ni tout blanc hein ^^

 J'adore Linux et j'adore jouer .. dilemne ..

 Avec un parc de 3000 serveurs à administrer je me fait suffisement plaisir au boulot et le soir j'administre ma tite gentoo sur mon serveur ..

 Ensuite loisir = Windows avec un bon jeu qui tourne bien (Eve online) et oui y'as un client linux abandonné qui intégrait une version de cedega, et oui ca tourne avec Wine .. ceci dit j'ai expliqué plus haut le pourquoi du comment ^^

EDIT= Et rien ne me force à "subir" les drm , si ca ne me plait pas zou => retour xp ou 2k ou eve tourne très bien.

EDIT2= Bordel .. j'ai des remords maintenant ....

 Bon quelqu'un me file son make.conf avec kde3 ou 4 automontage et autres joyeusetées ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que tu as de la chance que tes jeux n'ont pas une date de péremption, comme je ne sais plus lequel qui s'est désactivé fin janvier parce que la maison d'édition du jeu avait oublié de renouveler le certificat...

----------

## davidou2a

a voté un peu tard  :Smile:  1 mois max  :Razz: 

----------

## titoucha

Tu as déjà perdu ça fait plus d'un mois qu'il a changé pour w$

----------

